# Sprain leg



## SweetBirdie

Hello all,

I'm new to all of this, but so happy to have found this site. I have a budgie Cricket who injury it right leg, 3/16/16 he went to the avian vet, who said there was no broken leg, and was given meds for pain. However cricket, is still unable to use the leg completely. Crickets continues eats and drinks, but has been quiet since the injury, stays fluff up. Im scare that he is not healing fast enough. The vets saids gave him 5/6 wks. I found him on the bottom of the cage tonight, and I started to cry out of fear, but a few minutes later he was back on top, on his landing. I have two cages, to keep his partner close to him. but Im still very sad and scared. I need to know if this usual behavior, we have called the vet but she has not gotten back to us. I will try again tomorrow.:green pied:


----------



## riotfox

Injuries like this can take a while to heal. You are doing the best thing you can by working with the vet. He probably won't be keen to do much if his leg is hurting. It sounds like you are doing very well and obviously care about him a lot . Try not to worry too much but keep taking care of him. Make sure his cage is easy to get around, keep the perches low and the food and water easily accessible. The vet might be able to give you more advice.


----------



## SweetBirdie

Thank you so much, really do appreciate. sniff!


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry your Cricket has hurt his foot and hasn't been feeling well.
Have you checked for sores on the soles of both feet? 

Do you have a flat platform or wider perch where Cricket is able to rest both his feet?
If not then he may have gone to the cage's bottom in order to rest the feet. Since he is not using his hurt foot much, the other foot does all the work and it comes a time where your budgie needs to rest his good foot too and a platform perch or a wide and comfy surface would be of benefit for him.
You can cushion the perches with vet wrap and use an old t-shirt to cushion the cage's bottom.
You can also supplement his diet with egg food, this is highly nutritious and will also help an injured, convalescent bird.

Since the time the vet said the injury would take to heal is now up, it would be a good idea to schedule a follow-up appointment with the avian vet to have your Cricket fully examined and to see if he needs further treatment or not.

Best of luck with everything, I hope Cricket will soon start to use his leg again and goes back to his happy and more energetic self.


----------



## Pegg

Sorry about Crickets foot. Hopefully he will be better soon.


----------



## shanebudgie

sending healing prayers for cricket recovery.hopefully his foot will heal soon.blessings to you and cricket always and keep us posted.:green pied:


----------



## SweetBirdie

thank you so much for the responses, we have a flat platform, however we went and got a cushion bed at Petco, really nice, that hangs. Cricket is in it now, and looks peaceful. We have called the vet again, and have not heard from her. I would like to get Cricket more pain meds, since he is still fluff, and whining a little bit. Heartbreaking.



Pegg said:


> Sorry about Crickets foot. Hopefully he will be better soon.


thank you so much... means a lot to me.:green pied:



aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> I'm sorry your Cricket has hurt his foot and hasn't been feeling well.
> Have you checked for sores on the soles of both feet?
> 
> Do you have a flat platform or wider perch where Cricket is able to rest both his feet?
> If not then he may have gone to the cage's bottom in order to rest the feet. Since he is not using his hurt foot much, the other foot does all the work and it comes a time where your budgie needs to rest his good foot too and a platform perch or a wide and comfy surface would be of benefit for him.
> You can cushion the perches with vet wrap and use an old t-shirt to cushion the cage's bottom.
> You can also supplement his diet with egg food, this is highly nutritious and will also help an injured, convalescent bird.
> 
> Since the time the vet said the injury would take to heal is now up, it would be a good idea to schedule a follow-up appointment with the avian vet to have your Cricket fully examined and to see if he needs further treatment or not.
> 
> Best of luck with everything, I hope Cricket will soon start to use his leg again and goes back to his happy and more energetic self.


thank you so much for the response, we have a flat wire platform, however we went and got some vitamins for his water, and a cushion bed at Petco its really nice, that hangs. Cricket is in it now, and looks peaceful. We also make sure, he has easy access for water/food. We have called the vet again, and have not heard from her. I would like to get Cricket more pain meds, since he is still fluff, and whining a little bit. Heartbreaking.


----------



## odannysgirl

Keep us posted. I hope the vet is able to offer some advice or further care to get Cricket back to normal.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Linda and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm so sorry to hear that little Cricket is unwell! 

You've been given great advice so far to make him as comfortable as possible. However, I'm sorry to say that you should actually remove the hanging cosy tent you purchased. Although he may enjoy it, birds shouldn't be offered things of that manner as the fabric can be easily ingested, which can lead to crop impaction. Also, many have reported accidents where their budgie's toe had become stuck in the threads and caused severe injuries or deaths  

To give him a comfy place to rest his foot, you can put a towel at the bottom of the cage or lower his perches so he can easily step onto the bottom of his cage if he'd like. :thumbsup:

You can offer him some room-temperature, unsweetened chamomile tea to drink or mix it in his water or soak millet in it. Chamomile has soothing properties that promote healing and reduce discomfort and swelling, so it may help him with the pain meanwhile. 

I'm wishing the best for little Cricket (who has a lovely name, by the way ) and I hope he is much better soon. 

Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## Pegg

How is Cricket doing? Is he using his hurt leg yet?


----------



## SweetBirdie

Pegg said:


> Sorry about Crickets foot. Hopefully he will be better soon.


thank you so much. I hope and pray too:green pied:


----------



## SweetBirdie

Cricket, does use his leg sometimes. I'm just not sure, why he pants, sometimes, like he is breathing hard. He will go back to the Vet on Monday, Since the Vet said just see how he does on the weekend, he seems to improve, than goes back to look like he is hurting. He was given pain meds the first two weeks, I think he could use more, and she will gave it to us on monday. sniff:green pied:


----------



## Pegg

Hopefully he will be better soon.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## SweetBirdie

*Not Cricket Leg! sniff its a tumor*

Went to the Vet again today. Cricket got an X-rays, we learned its a tumor on his hip. I guess tumors are common in birds, sad to say. Just don't want him in pain. The vet never gave us any suggestions, like can it be drain? We did get another 2 wks of pain meds.

Cricket is resting peaceful since he was under anthesia for his X-rays. :green pied: I just feel bad for him, we had him 8/9 yrs. My poor baby. I want his little life to be good.:green pied:

His GF pepper is missing him. I have them separate but side by side.


----------



## StarlingWings

Poor little Cricket, I'm so sorry to hear that he's got a tumour  

I also think it's strange that the vet didn't give you any other suggestions. To help to try and lessen the tumour, you can give him knotgrass, a natural grass that will help his condition. You can look for knotgrass at health food stores as well as Amazon.com. 

If possible, I would get another opinion from another avian vet and see if they have any other suggestions. 

Keep us posted on how little Cricket does! :fingerx:


----------



## Pegg

I'm so sorry about Cricket. 
I agree with Starlingwing. 
The knotgrass does work. My budgie Banana has a kidney tumor. He wasn't able to get out of the bottom of the cage. Banana was on antibiotic when I started supplementing his diet. 
I started him on knotgrass, vinegar with the mother. My granddaughter and I do birdie therapy with him. He gets a Chamomile baths. He's is doing so well! He's back to talking, playing. My granddaughter was working with him yesterday and the first thing she said was that his right foot is as strong as his left! Banana is 5 years old. And the vet didn't think he would recover. And honestly I thought before the knotgrass he wouldn't make it.


----------



## SweetBirdie

StarlingWings said:


> Poor little Cricket, I'm so sorry to hear that he's got a tumour
> 
> I also think it's strange that the vet didn't give you any other suggestions. To help to try and lessen the tumour, you can give him knotgrass, a natural grass that will help his condition. You can look for knotgrass at health food stores as well as Amazon.com.
> 
> If possible, I would get another opinion from another avian vet and see if they have any other suggestions.
> 
> Keep us posted on how little Cricket does! :fingerx:


Im sorry to say, my little Cricket just passed.. I can't think right now, my heart is broken, i feel so bad for his GF.. sniff
:green pied::Love birds:



Pegg said:


> I'm so sorry about Cricket.
> I agree with Starlingwing.
> The knotgrass does work. My budgie Banana has a kidney tumor. He wasn't able to get out of the bottom of the cage. Banana was on antibiotic when I started supplementing his diet.
> I started him on knotgrass, vinegar with the mother. My granddaughter and I do birdie therapy with him. He gets a Chamomile baths. He's is doing so well! He's back to talking, playing. My granddaughter was working with him yesterday and the first thing she said was that his right foot is as strong as his left! Banana is 5 years old. And the vet didn't think he would recover. And honestly I thought before the knotgrass he wouldn't make it.


that is so awesome to hear. I will keep that in mind, I also heard just my chance, that 35% food grade hydrogen proxide works too. One of the guest on this forum had mention it, has to be FOOD GRADE, also the bird man had this remedy in his book, about bird diseases.. MUST GOOGLE...

My little Cricket just passed, he flew to animal heaven where there is no diseases.. As of right now,:green pied::green pied: I can't think, my heart is crushed right now..


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh, Linda, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Rest in peace and fly high, little Cricket, you will be missed. 

Feel free to post a memorial to your darling boy in the "In Memory" section of the forums when you feel ready :hug: 

Since advice on his condition is no longer needed, I will be closing this thread now.


----------

